# epson workforce 1100 libht black issues



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

I've got an epson workforce 1100 WF. my colors come out vibrant. My Blacks come out dark, but my greys are brown. Its like the colors mix for the greys but the black i only added to pure black parts of my images! any help please!!!! I've tried searching so many things, but no help....
thanks in advance, JR


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

mischieface said:


> I've got an epson workforce 1100 WF. my colors come out vibrant. My Blacks come out dark, but my greys are brown. Its like the colors mix for the greys but the black i only added to pure black parts of my images! any help please!!!! I've tried searching so many things, but no help....
> thanks in advance, JR


do you use color profile?? if nor this sometimes cause grey coming out brown or purpure... 
did you actually pressed your print or judging what you can see on paper?


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't have color profiles. I'm obviously a noob @ this! I spent so much on the equipment, I got some cheap ink to learn with. I know the saw grass inks come with their profile software, can I buy it in small bottles?


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

yes. in 50ml i think. what ink you have so i might find profile for you.


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

ND ink by Din sink.
For a cheap ink, I love the vibrancy of the colors and the dark black. If you could get a profile that would rock!


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

try this one: http://www.mediafire.com/?u296s9uod739mys

do you know how to set photoshop to work with profiles??


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

I searched around here on the site, and googled some things, to no avail. I did read somewhere that you can set the printers profile to a custom profile also, but they didn't say how. I use photoshop and Illustrator creating images. If you can help me again that would be great!
Thanks
JR


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

ok. your settings in photoshop should look like this:










and in your printer like this:




















when printing via your profile make sure you do that:





























hope this make sense


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks a whole lot man! When I get Home from work this evening, I'll make the changes. Where do I download the profile to???


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Just click on it twice and it should be instaled automatcly. ;-)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt forums


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

When I click on it I get a download or open box. 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't open it......so where do I save it? 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Did you menaged to downloa profile to you pc first?? Download it on desktop and click right mouse buttom on it. You should see little menu. On top should say "install"

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

Dude, you are awesome! I searched the net, any I think I got it! Just download it anywhere and right click it. The top option is install profile. Than for all of your help!

Sent from my GT-P7500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

No probs. Now just set photoshop as on screen shoots. When you open some photo you should see mismatch profila msg. ALWAYS choice to use working space so in this case is adobe RGB. When printing just pick your icc as on picture an off you go. Let me know if profile good. If not i will try to find something else.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

In photoshop cs5.5, under color settings, the first drop box "settings" -There is no "sublim" here's what I've got: 
Emulate adobe illustrator 6 / custom / monitor color / north American general purpose 2 / n American newspaper / n American pre press 2 / n American web-internet / Europe general purpose 3 / Europe prepress 3 / Europe web-internet 2 / and some Japanese options pretty similar.....

Sent from my GT-P7500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

sublima is my private preset. just set everything as on screen shot and then click save  name it whatever you wish to name it


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

yeah that was a dummy move.  I figured that shortly after I replied. When I check the 3 boxes under the image it tells me it can't do it because of the invalid profile. I tried to print anyway, and it wouldn't print! Says "could not print because the ICC profile is invalid!

Sent from my GT-P7500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Whitch 3 boxes??? In printing window?? 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

match color prints
Gamut warning
Show paper white
Also if I tried to resize or center it gave me the same warning about the profile. I really appreciate everything you are helping me with here!

Sent from my GT-P7500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

No need to worry about them. They only for preview. Most important is if you have your profile set in this window. 
If so everything should go nicely...


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

It is. And it says cannot print invalid icc profile

Sent from my GT-P7500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

i send you pm


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

managed to sort it out???


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

the profile is invalid. The other profiles on the list will print. With the profile you provided, I cannot print. It says invalid icc profile.....

Sent from my GT-P7500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

it printing here. i will forward new profile to you...


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

much obliged. by the way i'm usin windows7 home edition if that matters


----------



## redmarble (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry to interfere here. (I hope I'm not hijacking!)

I've been following this thread because I am having the same "light black" color issue with my WF1100 printer. I am using inks from subli-inks.com, these specifically: Set of 5 colors Ep. 1100 $144.99 (Free Shipping). I got an ICC profile from them but it doesn't seem to work on either my PC or Mac, running PS CS5. The seller is very slow to reply. My blacks are brown and the other colors are not vibrant, they are faded or "pastelish" like.

SaB, here is my ICC profile: 

File name: WORK FORCE 1100 SUB.icm
Download link: WORK FORCE 1100 SUB.icm


Can you help me, too?

Thank you.

http://www.subli-inks.com/store.html


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

I bought some sublimation ink from cobra ink. Ive read alot of good things about them on this site! You have to call them to get the sublimation ink, its not on their site. From talking to them they are really friendly and the service seems good pre-order. They have different profiles for the 3 different inks they have. 3 different profile sets for each printer. Seems pretty legit. When I opened the zip there are 5 profiles in it for 5 different types of paper. 
so my evaluation, without receving the ink or being able to use the profile yet, is this: 5 profiles for 1 of 3 different inks for one of maybe a dozen printers. looks promising!!!


----------



## redmarble (Mar 6, 2007)

mischieface said:


> I bought some sublimation ink from cobra ink. Ive read alot of good things about them on this site! You have to call them to get the sublimation ink, its not on their site. From talking to them they are really friendly and the service seems good pre-order. They have different profiles for the 3 different inks they have. 3 different profile sets for each printer. Seems pretty legit. When I opened the zip there are 5 profiles in it for 5 different types of paper.
> so my evaluation, without receving the ink or being able to use the profile yet, is this: 5 profiles for 1 of 3 different inks for one of maybe a dozen printers. looks promising!!!


Thanks. 

I have contacted them and will soon be a customer once I run out of these inks. In the meantime, what I ended up doing was to install the sawgrass WF1100 profile. THAT WORKED! It made my black BLACK and brought vibrancy to the other colors! I also set the paper to premium matte, as indicated by the sawgrass installation instructions. I'm now one happy camper!!  By the way, I am using Ryonet's paper and Image Right Premium Sublimation Paper from Coastal business supplies.*
*


----------

